# spray foam axe



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

I saw on you tube a few weeks ago the some german lady made a sword this way so I thought what other props could be made like this. So I am building a hugh axe for my new static prop. I used two peices of thick card board and cut out the design of the axe head its like 30 inches wide and 24 inches tall and about 4 or 5 inches thick. Then I took duck tape and taped both pices together but the end where the handle goes ,I put two pices of wood inside to give the axe the right form and so the handle will go inside then I used spray foam on the a outside to give the axe head its shape. after drying now all that has to be done is sand and shape and put in the handle and paint it I will post a photo soon


----------

